# Möchte mir einen MotoCross Helm für´n Downhill kaufen!?



## ThreeRock (15. Dezember 2006)

Habe vor mir nen MotoCross Helm für´n Downhill zu kaufen!
Das is er:
M2R REVELATION X2 AZTEK BAU CROSSHELM 
Cross Helm, gefertigt in spezieller (MIT) Karbon-Fiber Technologie Extremes Leichtgewicht mit nur 1275 Gramm Herausnehmbares Rideflex Innenfutter Flotec Ventilationssystem Kinnriemen mit Doppel-D-Ring Verschluß Erstklassige Lackierungen auch in den spektakulären Designs der M2R Team Fahrer ECE geprüft 
Preis: NP 289 Reduzierter Preis 89,95 

hat denn von euch jemand nen MotoCross Helm auf dem Kopf und wie sind da euere Erfahrungen?

Gruß


----------



## gierkopp (15. Dezember 2006)

Ich weiß nur, dass einige pro´s wohl auch mx- helme fahren.
denke mal, die Belüftung is im Vergleich doch eher bescheiden und die wiegen halt nochmal n bischen mehr.
Ich denke, wenns nur mal n berg runter geht und dann mitm lift wieder hoch, is das noch zu verkraften. Sobald die fahrt aber länger wird, stell ichs mir doch unangenehm vor.
So, jetz schreibt vllt auch noch mal jmd, ders wirklich schon ausprobiert hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Up&Down (16. Dezember 2006)

warum für den downhill? uphill mit mx-helm ist doch viieeell lustiger! jedenfalls für den helm!


----------



## ThreeRock (16. Dezember 2006)

Up&Down schrieb:


> warum für den downhill? uphill mit mx-helm ist doch viieeell lustiger! jedenfalls für den helm!


Was intelligenteres fällt Dir auch nicht ein?


----------



## black soul (16. Dezember 2006)

@Up&Down
ein doofer spruch ist halt was wert, gell? lieber nix sagen wenn man keine ahnung hat.

zum thema: hab das auch vorgehabt. aber  erstens sind meist   alle schwerer, schlecht, bzw. gar nicht belüftet. ist ein unterschied ob du mit nem mopped oder bike fährst. moped kühlt besser ich hab einen einen halben tag in wildbad aufgehabt und hab das sehr schnell bereut. viiiel zu warm. jedenfalls für mich.
es gibt in ibähhh reichlich angebote und auch bei den einschlägigen onlineshops günstige helme. allerdings: probe-anziehen ist da nicht. 
ich hab meinen  von hier: ebä-shop protectwear
such nach DH helmen. sind günstig, passen sehr gut und evtl umtausch wegen grösse kein problem.meine protektorenjacke hab ich auch von dort, kann ich nur empfehlen. eine voll-schnauzen landung hat der helm klaglos weggesteckt.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (16. Dezember 2006)

ich hab ein MX helm von polo für 50 euro..
ist zwar schwer und fast nicht belüftet aber ich bin sehr zufrieden damit
wiegt glaub ich 1200 gr..


----------



## ThreeRock (16. Dezember 2006)

@black soul
da hast de bestimmt Recht, daß mit der Lüftung. Aber der Preis ist echt unschlagbar und das Gewicht geht auch mit 1250g, gibt im MB Bereich auch schwerere. Hoffe halt das, daß mit der Lüftung net so schlimm wir. Was du ja schon erwähnt hast.
Und die Optik ist einfach nur Porno  finde ich aber ist ja auch wieder geschmackssache.
gruß


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (20. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

hab letzte Saison nen MX-Helm im DH benutzt. Schwer und schlecht belüftet hatten wir schon. Ausserdem sind die Dinger viel grösser und klobiger als MTB-Helme. Hatte bei hastigen Abfahrten auf freiem Gelände immer das Gefühl, das mich der Seitenwind vom Bike drückt.  
Den "Mehr"-Schutz braucht wohl kaum jemand.


Fahr jetzt nen TroyLee D2 und das ist eine ganz andere Welt.  
Bin froh das ich mir den gekauft habe.


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (20. Dezember 2006)

@ Fredersteller

kannst mal im aktuellen 07er Götz Bekleidungskatalog kucken. Da sind auch viele richtig geile und günstige Helme drin !


----------



## radonzrprobiker (20. Dezember 2006)

wie kann man einen motodross helm zum downhill benutzen???!?!?!?!?
du gehst kaputt unter dem fetten polster!!!


----------



## Michel73 (26. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe auch einen - das mit der belüftung stimmt, dafür geht mein kopf ganz sicher nicht kaputt...zumindest wird das risiko einer schweren shädelverlertzung wird geringer.
super t fährt auch mit fox mx helmen...einige dh pros aus den staaten auch. wem es gefällt, sollte dies tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haengebauchhase (28. Dezember 2006)

bin auch ne zeitlang einen gefahren... du solltest am ersten abend halt auf einen etwas steifen nacken einstellen... aber ansonsten die belüftung ist okay... schwer wie schon gesagt gewöhnungssache...


----------



## Editor (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe leider noch keine Erfahrungen mit speziellen Freeride Helmen gemacht, aber ich mische mich trotzdem mal ein...

Der GIRO REMEDY ist ein absolut tauglicher Helm, laut Homepage vom Hersteller:
http://www.giro.com/main.html (Cycling - Helmets (2007) - Remedy) --> UVP ca. 149â¬

eBay: http://cgi.ebay.de/GIRO-DH-FR-Helm-...ryZ70913QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem Vielleicht passt dir ja GrÃ¶Ãe M... 

Ich wÃ¼rde mir lieber einen Freeride Helm kaufen - Vorteile wurden ja zuhauf genannt - zumal die Preisdifferenz eher gering ist.


----------

